# I wish this was my cornfield



## bilgerat (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## kevincox (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow! An albino buck that is also a MONSTER! Where was the pic taken. I think albinos are protected in Wisconsin!


----------



## jones (Feb 3, 2006)

gve it up!i


----------



## jones (Feb 3, 2006)

give it up !


----------



## cowboyron (Feb 3, 2006)

Have MERCY !! What a buck !!


----------



## Dub (Feb 4, 2006)

Can you say...full body mount?......WOW!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 4, 2006)

man what some sweet corn that field would put out


----------



## leo (Feb 4, 2006)

*Neat pic bilgerat*

thats a shooter for sure 

Thanks for posting


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 4, 2006)

That pic brought a tear to my eye.  Maybe I stared at the screen too long!


----------



## Greg Tench (Feb 4, 2006)

toridak said:
			
		

> That pic brought a tear to my eye.  Maybe I stared at the screen too long!


                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Probably just the corn. It seems to have a powerful affect on a lot of people around here!!


----------



## bubbabuck (Feb 4, 2006)

AHHHH......Sweet, Sweet Corn !!!!......Wait a minute......is that baiting ???


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 4, 2006)

I wonder if thats just snow froze on the buck.He not an albino.Has brown on his head.Really dont look white either.Looks like hes been frosted on.Really I dont know thats a strange picture.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 4, 2006)

After looking back.I do believe these big bucks have invented their own CAMO!!!!! Hes got his on and it works pretty good.


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 4, 2006)

He is an albino.  Look at his nostrils.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 4, 2006)

I know his nostrills do look pink.Its hard to tell about his eyes but they also look alittle pink around them.Albinos are supposed to have no color pigmentation.That buck has color on his head.I say hes a mostly white piebald.


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 4, 2006)

Looks to me like he put grass on his head for camo.


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 6, 2006)

perfect camo for the winter but come spring,can you say sore thumb


----------



## dominantpredator (Feb 6, 2006)

GA DAWG said:
			
		

> I know his nostrills do look pink.Its hard to tell about his eyes but they also look alittle pink around them.Albinos are supposed to have no color pigmentation.That buck has color on his head.I say hes a mostly white piebald.


I have to say I agree....I don't think he is an albino....he sure will be a good one next year.


----------



## Jasper (Feb 6, 2006)

That is one incredible picture! Wow........


----------



## Hawken2222 (Feb 6, 2006)

That is a awesome pic, thank you for sharing it.


----------



## DSGB (Feb 9, 2006)

I believe the brown on his head is from rubbing trees (tannin). It appears to be an albino.


----------



## LJay (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't care if he's albino or piebald. I just want Him on my wall!!!!!


----------



## Torupduck (Feb 9, 2006)

That pretty much sums it up LJay!!


----------



## Bigtimber (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the picture.....thats sure is a nice one


----------



## deerslayer1988 (Feb 10, 2006)

If only my pile of corn could get a buck like that on my cam around here then I might have to rethink the hole baiting issue and the shooting at night issue cause that sure would be pretty above my fireplace.


----------



## BIGABOW (Feb 14, 2006)

holy moly thts a nice buck!!!


----------



## Win270Brown (Feb 15, 2006)

Good Golly Miss Molly!!!! That's one site right there!


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm saying albino, pink nose, pink eyes, pink inner ear, pink hooves. . . . what brown is there is from rubbing and rub urinating. My take on it. . . .


----------

